# Pomace vs. Pure in LS



## froggybean37 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi guys!

So up until now, I've used only pure olive oil in my liquid castile soap, but would really like to switch it out to pomace. Other than the obvious variations in the soapcalc recipe, will pomace have any impact in LS that would differ from  using the pure OO?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 16, 2014)

Nope, other than color. It will make a darker amber paste, but a pretty paste


----------



## froggybean37 (Sep 16, 2014)

That is what I was hoping to hear! Thanks very much, Carolyn!


----------

